# HELP



## dr743 (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay, I need help. I am not one to ask for help often. 
I enlarge the photo onto the paper, throw it in the developer, and boom nothing. I got "ink blotch" (what I am going to call them for all intensive purposes) looking things. What oh what am I doing wrong?
My negatives look good enlarged, the paper has no watermark so I've tried on both sides..... Is it my developer? Paper. I even tried it in the complete dark. I'm probably doing something very stupid.Never had this happen to me before.


----------



## ann (Jan 12, 2012)

can you post an example?

my first thought you exposed the wrong side, but you indicate you tried both sides.

if it was a safe light problem the paper would be fogged. So working in complete darkness isn't the problem. In fact many people turn off the safe light when exposing the paper and turn it back on for developing.


----------



## DannyD (Jan 12, 2012)

stupid answer : did you removed the "red filter" on the enlarger ?


----------



## dr743 (Jan 12, 2012)

I didn't have the aperture open enough. A big "DUHHHH" on my part. The paper I am using has no indication of which side to use anywhere. But from using it before, I know. Thanks for the help guys!!!


----------



## dr743 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm one to not even have the safe light until I place it in the developer in a dark corner.


----------



## compur (Jan 12, 2012)

dr743 said:


> I even tried it in the complete dark.





Complete darkness is the only way to print. That's why it's called a darkroom.


----------



## Cruzingoose (Jan 14, 2012)

An easy way to find the emulsion side of paper is to slightly wet your lips and place a corner of the paper between them quickly. The emulsion side will "stick" to your lip. Then mark the package of paper with "emulsion (up) or (down) for future reference. The semi-matt and matt paper is almost impossible to tell the difference by feel alone. Glossy paper has a glass-like feel on the emulsion.


----------



## murlis (Jan 29, 2012)

I hold it up to the safe light and see which side reflects it


----------



## bhop (Jan 30, 2012)

compur said:


> dr743 said:
> 
> 
> > I even tried it in the complete dark.
> ...



Uhh.. not with b&w. (safelights)


----------



## compur (Jan 30, 2012)

^ Yes, I am aware of safelights.  The OP's description of the problem suggested to me that he/she may not even be using a darkroom at all. We do get situations posted here that are at that level of error.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you made a test strip to figure out your exposure? And yes did you swing the red light out of the way? Post your work flow from start to finish and include everything. Test strips are a must.......

http://www.ehow.com/how_14807_make-test-strip.html


----------

